# New cable cards



## Keithdfw (Oct 29, 2019)

My Edge or Bolt never worked on Spectrum in Dallas. Now Tivo is telling me I need a new never been used/ paired CC. Anyone know where to get one? Both of my units are new and shipped from Tivo. This has been an ongoing fight with Spectrum for 3 years and they can't get the Tivo's to work.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Keithdfw said:


> My Edge or Bolt never worked on Spectrum in Dallas. Now Tivo is telling me I need a new never been used/ paired CC. Anyone know where to get one? Both of my units are new and shipped from Tivo. This has been an ongoing fight with Spectrum for 3 years and they can't get the Tivo's to work.


The Tivo CSR is incorrect, you do not need a "new never used" CableCARD, you can only get a CableCARD from Spectrum.
The issue is wholly inside Spectrum, they are doing their best through changes and incompetence in making life with CableCARDs difficult.

I strongly recommend that you read the various Spectrum threads here on TCF, I know you've found and replied in one of the others already a while ago, the issue is the same, it's Spectrum.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

dianebrat said:


> The Tivo CSR is incorrect, you do not need a "new never used" CableCARD, you can only get a CableCARD from Spectrum.
> The issue is wholly inside Spectrum, they are doing their best through changes and incompetence in making life with CableCARDs difficult.
> 
> I strongly recommend that you read the various Spectrum threads here on TCF, I know you've found and replied in one of the others already a while ago, the issue is the same, it's Spectrum.


Yep, this.

There’s zero need to contact TiVo about this, it’s 100% out of their hands.

This is Spectrum incompetence. Find an upper level management to complain to and demand they get someone to set up your cards properly in their system.

You are paying Spectrum for the cards each month, they do have an obligation to get them working properly.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Keithdfw said:


> My Edge or Bolt never worked on Spectrum in Dallas. Now Tivo is telling me I need a new never been used/ paired CC. Anyone know where to get one? Both of my units are new and shipped from Tivo. This has been an ongoing fight with Spectrum for 3 years and they can't get the Tivo's to work.


This was posted by Spectrum in 2021 .. "We have migrated CableCard support to a dedicated CableCard Team. You can reach them directly at 1-866-532-2598. They will be able to assist you. "
I used this number with success. Worth a try.


----------



## gjustice (Mar 8, 2003)

I had to deal with them (again) last week. They've "officially" stopped "supporting" CC, but since some of their own devices use them, they can't dismantle the infrastructure behind them, just eliminate people that know how they work. Tuning Adapters (also in the CC realm and required in some (most?) markets) are finding waning support. They CAN make them work, just have to be persistent. DO NOT WASTE YOUR TIME with "normal" support phone/chat. use the CC number above, and ask for a supervisor if you get a "script reader" that won't work with you.


----------

